# General > AquaTalk >  Chasing a book " the great Dennerle plant book"

## Graeme

Gday from Australia everyone,

I am trying to find this book "The Big Dennerle Guide: System for fascinating aquariums " but arent having any luck  :Exasperated:  .Can anyone eithet tell me a online shop that has it or atleast the isbn number so i could order it from my local store in Perth West Australia.
Thanks in advance
Graeme

----------


## gchoo

If you really want this, we can send it over to you... PM me if you really want it...

----------


## benny

Hi Graeme,

You can order it from any retailer that stocks Dennerle products. The Dennerle order number is 5106.

Don't forget to check out our review of this book. Click on the promotional box top right hand corner.

Cheers,

----------


## Graeme

Thanks guys for the help
It was because of the review Benny that i am trying to get it.I cant even try to win it, as im not in the area...LOL
I will find it eventually. 
Graeme  :Cool:

----------


## Bons

hii...gchoo...
i'm seaching the book but can't have it
i'm very interest with dennerle book but maybe too late for me to know...or..*yo*u still have it?
how much for the book?
th*anks*

----------


## Jervis

It's a great book and I use the plant lexicon to order all my plants online  :Well done:  Most LFS will carry at least 1 book... C328, NA, Aquamarin (Katong), etc.

----------


## blue33

Anyone know where can i get it?  :Smile:

----------

